# Your favorite movie "badass" moments...



## TimR (Oct 2, 2015)

Someone posted this up on FB...had to go dig up the scene and post it. From movie, Secondhand Lions. Good movie...may need to see if on Netflix...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Keanu as John Wick....the entire movie is badass but this is one of the better scenes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 2, 2015)

I like this one, funny mostly...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2015)

This was the opening fight scene, my fave of the movie.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> This was the opening fight scene, my fave of the movie.


I haven't seen that...but will have to. Some pretty brutal looking hits that just keep on coming out of Jet li.


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Keanu as John Wick....the entire movie is badass but this is one of the better scenes....


Oh...the final fight with the knife...I think that guy got the point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 2, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2015)

I've mentioned and posted many of mine previously, and Second Hand Lions was among them. Love that flick. Here's some . . . . 


The whole country loved those awesome young yankee boys s and adopted kid canucks that night in 1980, but few of us knew WHY they won - coach Brooks. 






And this one is also so true of a boat CO . . .


----------



## jmurray (Oct 2, 2015)

Nuff said

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 2, 2015)

These are great. Thanks!


----------



## justallan (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't watch much tv to add any, but if anyone hasn't seen Second Hand Lions you're missing out. It's a pretty clean movie that will make you laugh proper like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 4, 2015)

Blues Brothers car chase.




Yes I hate tailgaters.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2015)

OK, so I like low brow humor, but this sets the high water mark of cinematic fight scenes IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

I absolutely love all the trunk monkey adds. I great laugh.


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

Trunk monkey isn't!!!!!!


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, yeah, try getting a fist full of $ from me.
Please, try it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)




----------

